# Flynn, the little red bunny.



## Jess_sully (Jul 22, 2008)

*LINKS:*
Blog
Flickr Photo Set

After years of waiting and anticipating getting another bunny...
HE'S FINALLY HERE!
First of all, a bit of general info:

Name: Flynn 
Meaning: "the redhaired son" (Gaelic/Irish)
Breed: Mini Rex
Color: Red
Born: June 1st, 2008 at Two Rivers Rabbitry (Mt.Pleasant)
Gotcha-Day: July 21st, 2008

We took a couple of wrong turns and it ended up being a very, very long trip to the breeder's house. When we got there, she brought out a bunch of different babies and young adults that were for sale, one at a time, onto the show table. She'd take one out, let us interact with it, put it back, get another... and so on.
There were SO MANY to choose from... harlequin's and tri's, blues, blacks, whites, opals, castors, reds... I was tempted to sway from my original choice: RED, but when it came down to it, that was what I had my heart set on, and we'd already been referring to him as 'Flynn' for a couple weeks. And what good is it getting a bunny named Flynn if it wasn't red?
She had two red brothers for sale, both 7 weeks old. First she took out a larger, regular-sized one, and he ran all over the table and was cute in an awkward way. When she carried out the smaller one, the runt, I knew he was the one. He stayed perfectly posed for ten whole minutes after she put him on the table, and when I held him, he snuggled right up under my chin and started licking my neck. 
:inlove:
And so, we paid for him, put him in his carrier, looked at a lot of her senior bunnies for the heck of it (they were more than happy to take out their grand champions and explain what judges look for in minirex), and then went home.





His first picture, taken in the car before we even left the breeder's house.





At first we had him in his carrier, but he kept getting bounced around and sliding, so I decided to try holding him in my lap. He sat quietly for most of the ride, and even slept a little 





He started exploring his cage right away...





Nibbling on a toy...





He tossed it right after I took the picture 





Smelling his hippo, which accompanied him in his carrier





He is quite infatuated with his bed.





He even might have disapproved of it a little





Wasting no time in giving me the bunny butt.





He struggles a little when first being lifted, but once he's in your arms/hands/lap, he melts like butter 





Snuggling with my friend Timothy.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 22, 2008)

OMG!PERFECTION!


----------



## xoxolovable (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok, we need a Flynn Blog! Hes absolutely adorable. What a perfect little bunny. Plus I adore your cage <3


----------



## naturestee (Jul 22, 2008)

In a word: Perfection!

:inlove:

Congrats on your long-awaited bun!


----------



## Alexah (Jul 22, 2008)

Flynn is absolutely gorgeous! OMG! He is perfect. And adorable. And perfect!

Congratulations on your new addition. I can't wait to see more of him in the future! That is, of course, if I don't bunny-nap him first!


----------



## BSAR (Jul 22, 2008)

He is so handsome! I love his name and omg he is just adorable! I want! look how spoiled he is! I bet he loves his new home a ton!! Congrats on Flynn!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh wow! He's adorable and a lovely color. Looks so soft too! :inlove:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Alexah wrote: *


> Congratulations on your new addition. I can't wait to see more of him in the future! That is, of course, if I don't bunny-nap him first!


You mean if I don't bunny-nap him first! I'm closer!

Congratulations on your bunny, heis a beautiful boy! Wonderful color too! I have one mini-rex a blue and I just love the velvet texture of their fur.


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks, everyone!
And to you bunnynappers...
I think Flynn would alert us all before you even got close  He seems to enjoy ringing his bell(s) wildly whenever he sees something that alerts/excites/scares him.

I can't wait to get to know him more.
It's been FOREVER since we've had a baby bunny... and I think they should be renamed POOP-MACHINES.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 22, 2008)

I had a chocolate dutch Mr. Smoreswhom we called a lean mean poopin machine! I am still amazed so much could come out of small bunny!:shock:


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 22, 2008)

HA.  Good one. Seriously, though... we had him out on the couch for about an hour with an oversized puppy pad protecting half of it, and he pooed AT LEAST fifty times.
Between constantly stopping him from climbing up the back or digging in the corner and catching scattered poos, we had our hands full.
He has a lot of character- he pushes at our hands/arms/feet/whatever with is nose if he thinks we're in his way, and he already demands pets 
Big difference from the still, shy little guy at the breeder's and on the way home! He hardly moved for three whole hours in my lap, except once to pee on me
:foreheadsmack:
He does cuddle up quite calmly against my chest when I hold him, though.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 23, 2008)

*Disassembles bell quickly*....

Oh boy! He's on my bunny napping list, best be careful!:biggrin2: He's just precious!:inlove::zoro:


----------



## weedflemishgiants (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh he is GORGOUS. Just gorgeous.:bunnydance:


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 23, 2008)

Thankyou for all of the compliments 

A few new things happened to Flynn today. He got a new litterbox, he met my little stepbrothers and brother, and he experienced the great outdoors for the very first time. He took it all in stride, really... I was surprised at his curiosity and by how brave he was. 






Looking a little apprehensive in his carrier, before all of the excitement.






Very alert and curious in the grass. All of the outside pictures were taken AFTER he ran around for a good hour. He was all tuckered out and it was much easier to get any decent shots of him.






My boy's pretty face.






Snuggling up to my little brother, Matthew (11).











Being a momma's boy. 






Showing off his new litterbox. He had been peeing right next to his other, smaller one, so we decided to get him a new one. This one has been a huge success so far- he hasn't peed anywhere else in the cage besides in the box. Pretty good for a 7-week-old


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 24, 2008)

He looks so much lighter outside. Great pics! Looks like he loves Matthew, cute!:inlove:


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 24, 2008)

Flynn is so adorable, and he looks so sweet too! Lovely job on decorating the cage, it's so cute and colorful! Great bunny blog!! :biggrin2:


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 24, 2008)

aww, he's so cute and he looks looks really soft! i can't wait to hear more about him. and see more piccies............*hint hint hint*


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 24, 2008)

Thankyou 
AngelnSnuffy: yes, his coloring changes a lot. depending on natural lighting and the flash settings on my camera. He's awfully light for a red, but I'm thinking that his color will change when he loses his baby fur.

I realized today that his nails are pretty long, maybe this is just because his fur is so short. I don't think the breeder ever clipped them. Perhaps I'll do that soon. I'd rather wait awhile, so I don't have to torment him so soon after getting him, though.


----------



## delusional (Jul 24, 2008)

Flynn is absolutely adorable. :hearts:

I think most bunnies get darker colouring as they become adults - certainly the experience I've had with all the baby rabbits I've had.

As for the nails, I've not had a breeder clip them before the baby came to live with us - we've always clipped them shortly after they arrive. I guess because they're babies and their nails aren't too long really while they're young (but boy are they like little needles! )


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that, and I sure HOPE his color gets darker... everyone keeps seeing him for the first time and saying, "he's not red!" 
But I assure you, he IS red, lol.
I suppose I'll have to clip those nails soon...


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Jul 25, 2008)

Flynn is an absolutely amazing bunny. I want him


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 25, 2008)

*CrazyMike40 wrote: *


> Flynn is an absolutely amazing bunny. I want him


Your third in line! Alexah, me then you!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 25, 2008)

too. cute. not. fair.

:disgust:


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 25, 2008)

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> *CrazyMike40 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Flynn is an absolutely amazing bunny. I want him
> ...



Well, glad to know he has a list of potential owners in case we have some kind of terrorist attack or I die of Malaria or something crazy like that 

Oh yeah- anyone have any tips for getting those stickers off litterboxes and whatnot? Whenever I try to peel them off it leaves that nasty white stuff all over it.


----------



## myheart (Jul 25, 2008)

If I said anything at all it would just sound like every one else...:?He is handsome enough and sweet enoughto put on bunny-nabbing list, so I guess I will be fourth in line... (I would also take his cage set-up with all of the cool toys ) 

myheart


----------



## delusional (Jul 25, 2008)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> Oh yeah- anyone have any tips for getting those stickers off litterboxes and whatnot? Whenever I try to peel them off it leaves that nasty white stuff all over it.



Soak it.

Either submerge it for an hour or so, or leave a wet cloth pressed against it. It should scrape off pretty easy after that.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 25, 2008)

My buns usually peal the labels off for me.


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 26, 2008)

Hmmm. I'll try soaking it, thanks for the great idea!

Myheart: Yes, I even envy his setup every once in awhile...  thanks

Here's ONE more picture, for now.






This one was taken yesterday, in the shade, without flash, so that his true color was visible.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 26, 2008)

I've never been able to get those stickers off the litterboxes.

He's a cutie. I'll join the bunnynapping line


Also, Mr. Timothy Hoppytoes would like to compliment Flynn's middle name.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2008)

*Why just one. I think we need more than one.*

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> Here's ONE more picture, for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2008)

*I posted first in the blog. That makes me number one!*

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *CrazyMike40 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Flynn is an absolutely amazing bunny. I want him
> ...


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 26, 2008)

He's only been here five days, but he's settling right in.
- He hasn't peed outside of his litterbox since he got the new one
- He poops about 85% in there
- He flops anywhere, no matter who's around
- He boldly asks for pets and is happy to groom back (by licking/nibbling my fingers)... he won't groom anyone back but me, for some reason, though.
- Today we let him have free run of the living room (bunny proofed) for about 2 hours, and he used his litterbox and binkied away the whole time, before flopping on the couch 
And now for some pictures from this morning:




I couldn't get ANY good pictures of him running around the living room. I thought he'd be nervous... boy was I WRONG!





He had been nudging me for pets, and the moment my hand touched him he flopped right over and melted into the couch.





Pets from his mommy (aka- me!)





All tuckered out and dozing... even with a blasting TV, two roaming kitties, and dishwasher running. Unfazed! 





Closeup of his pretty little face.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2008)

Must have!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 27, 2008)

Those are great pictures!

You must feel honored to be the only slave to get groomed!


----------



## cheryl (Jul 27, 2008)

My goodness...what a stunning little guy.....he has the most adorable little face...and his colouring is just gorgeous....his fur looks so smooth and silky...i just wanna reach through the pc screen and pat him.

It also sound's like he's made himself at home and has settled in great....i can't get over how cute he is!.

All the picture's are just gorgeous 

~Cheryl


----------



## RexyRex (Jul 27, 2008)

He is one of the most adorable bunnies I have ever laid my eyes on! He looks like he's such a happy little guy, sounds like the two of you are well on your way to a beautiful relationship


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the new pics!

:inlove: This one:


----------



## BabyBailey (Jul 27, 2008)

omg! Im so happy to see you finally got flynn! I'm still waiting for Bailey. . lol. But flynn is sooo cute! It made me wana change what breed I got! Anyway, keep updating pics! I love em!


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks again everyone. 

Babybailey- whennnn is Bailey coming home? Has he been born yet?


----------



## BabyBailey (Jul 28, 2008)

Bleeehh. Bailey isnt even born yet! The breeder is being weird and not returning my e-mails so, I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 28, 2008)

My breeder did that too after awhile, I think they get tired of talking to over-excited-soon-to-be-pet owners  They're probably more interested in emailing other breeders/showers. However, Jenni (my breeder) was VERY nice and eager to show us around, tell us info, etc once we actually met her.
Well, I hope the ball starts rolling on Bailey soon... even if he were just born, it's better than nothing!


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 28, 2008)

he looks really happy. that's the way it was with Jamie too. i thought he'd be shier than he is. and at first if he was put of his cage mom wanted him on a blanket, so i had to try to keep him on that. any way, i'm glad Flynn is settling in good:biggrin2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 28, 2008)

What a cute and happy little guy!:biggrin2:


----------



## Jess_sully (Oct 28, 2008)

A much needed update!
Flynn is doing very well. We've moved to Grand Rapids and I've been back in college, which is why I have been avoiding this forum (I tend to get addicted and neglect my homework/studying). 
He still has impeccable litter box habits, and he now has a larger dog crate because I decided his old cage was too small. Although, it might have been a pointless purchase- since he's been behaving so well during his 2-4 hours out each day, I'm going to gradually start letting him out while I'm away at classes. As long as all goes well, he won't have to be shut in his cage at all except at night.
He'll be five months old on November 1st, and he's going to be neutered within a few weeks so that I can get a little girl bunny to eventually bond with him  Most likely, it will be another mini rex to avoid allergy problems (my housemate, stepmom, and stepbrothers have rabbit allergies but haven't reacted at all to Flynn). 
I haven't posted in so long that I don't even know which photos to post, so I'll post some of my favorites. But, you can always check his blog http://littleredbunny.blogspot.com/ or his flickr set http://flickr.com/photos/littleredbunny/sets/72157606317684212/.
Here are my favorites.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 28, 2008)

OMG, she's so gorgeous! Oh! Look at this gorgeous baby!inkbouce:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know how you can sleep at night keeping himin suchterrible conditions! I think he better come live with me! Grand Rapids is only a few hours away...

He looks like he is enjoying the good life, what a handsome bun.


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 28, 2008)

Flynn is, hands down, one of the most ADORABLE bunnies I have ever seen. I think he should come to NC for a visit.....a nice LONG visit


----------



## Becca (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh my... He's gorgeous :shock: I love his tail :faint:


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 28, 2008)

He is the most handsome rex bun I have ever seen :inlove:!


Pllleeeeaaassee don't stop being addicted to RO, I wanna see more of this stunning little man :bunnyheart.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2008)

PERFECT!


----------



## Jess_sully (Oct 29, 2008)

Thankyou for all the compliments... I think they are getting to Flynn's head  And no, unfortunately... he will not be going anywhere anytime soon! Should I start locking my doors at night? 
Flynn has been allowed free roam of my bedroom for two days successfully now... and I know, that's not much, but hey-- it's a good start!





Well hello there rabbit in the window, let me lick you 





Gotta get between the toes!





Who said these are just for dogs?





This is MY toy. Back off.

I called our local humane society to see if they do low-cost neutering on rabbits, I know all of their adoptable rabbits are neutered, so I'm crossing my fingers. Otherwise, the cheapest I've found is $160.  Which I can pay for, but that's a pretty penny for a college student!
The new cage for Flynn's soon-to-be girly-friend shipped today, along with more toys and litterboxes and whatnot.


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 30, 2008)

Woohoo! There's our favourite little red man :yes:. 

The picture of him licking the window is beaitiful, you take wonderful pictures, what sort of camera do you have? If I tried to take a picture like that the motion would make the bun all blury.

I just can't get over how good looking this bunny is, I normally go for the snubby nosed chubby lop buns, or delicate little nethies, but he's making me really want a mini rex BADLY.

ACK! $160 for a neuter? That would be over $200 here in NZ, yikes! Neuters here are normally NZ$90 or thereabouts. I hope you can find a better pricing.

Michelle


----------



## Jess_sully (Oct 30, 2008)

I think perhaps you need to add a mini rex to your herd... [nudge-nudge]. One more won't really make a difference! :biggrin2:
and thanks  I use a Kodak EasyShare something or other, but for some reason it only takes good pictures of Flynn... I don't use it for anything else. I have a Sony Cybershot for all of my regular picture taking, so there are like 400 pictures of Flynn on the Kodak memory card and nothing else.
Speaking of delicate little buns... I do believe I'm getting a polish, to eventually bond with Flynn! Don't hold me to that though... I'm terrible at big decisions, and this one is big because it will be my last bunny for.... at least a couple years. Two is all I'm allowed  And, technically, my landlady hasn't even agreed to a second- but we all decided that she won't know the difference, since she hasn't even seen Flynn yet. In fact, I doubt she'll ever go in my room, unless there's a specific reason.


----------



## Jess_sully (Oct 31, 2008)

A very disgruntled Flynn on his back in my lap




Flynn being held by one of my housemates, Stephanie. (She's surprisingly good at catching him offguard- literally mid-hop! He always seems to know what's coming if I try to pick him up, but not her. 
I've been working with Flynn on handling, and he's slowly but surely coming around. Don't get me wrong--he still loathes being picked up. However, once you actually get him up in a secure position, he tolerates it. Of course, he doesn't enjoy it, but oh well. We're making some progress.
He has recently picked up the annoying habit of pulling the carpet out in front of his cage. I always find a bunch of little carpet threads strewn about and catch him in the act loads of times. My temporary solution? Stretching out a manly pink towel in front of his cage, so he can't reach the carpet. He doesn't seem to want to carpet-pull anywhere else, so we'll see how this works. The towel actually looks kind of nice- like a doormat or something 




Flynn's manly new doormat.





For some reason, Flynn doesn't know how to jump up on things. He never has. So instead, he begs pathetically by my bed to be helped up. Usually, when I'm studying, if I look down I can expect to find this pathetic little face looking up at me.





He has claimed this sock as "his". He originally stole it out of my laundry hamper while snooping in the closet (he always wants to go in there, have to make sure the door is shut at all times!). Now, he drags it around with him to whatever new napping spot he finds- which, at the moment, seems to be under my dresser.


----------



## BSAR (Nov 3, 2008)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> He has claimed this sock as "his". He originally stole it out of my laundry hamper while snooping in the closet (he always wants to go in there, have to make sure the door is shut at all times!). Now, he drags it around with him to whatever new napping spot he finds- which, at the moment, seems to be under my dresser.


That is adorable! I can't wait until I am older and can have a house rabbit! Flynn is such a gorgeous boy!! He is so spoiled too! Must have more pics!!!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 3, 2008)

Must have pics...:?


MUST HAVE FLYNN!!!!:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

(Seriously, not even joking... best name for a little boy bunny ever!)


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 3, 2008)

> Should I start locking my doors at night?



Oh yes...be afwaid...be vewy afwaid...

Flynn has to be one of the most gorgeous bunnies I've seen, ever. He's an absolute beauty! I've always had a soft spot for rexes and their huge, doe-like eyes, but Flynn is top of the list! (LOL...and his name reminds me of the neighbors who lived across the street from us when I was growing up...the Flynns.)

He is certainly growing up fast too...what a big boy he's becoming!

:inlove:


----------



## Becca (Nov 3, 2008)

*This has to be one of the best pictures I have ever seen! He looks so happy surrounded by all his toys!

Jess_sully wrote:*


>


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 3, 2008)

:shock2:HOW ON EARTH DID I MISS THIS?!?!?! Wait..... I know...... you got him during county fair! 

You probably think I'm so mean! With how much I love mini-rex and I have never posted here! 

He's simply spectacular! I want to just grab him up and kiss his little nose and then snort his fur! What a dollbaby!

I can't stand it!

Where do you live? :devil


----------



## Becca (Nov 3, 2008)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


>


Wow! Bunny Condo 
What an amazing cage :shock:


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 3, 2008)

Thankyou.

The carpet-pulling has gotten worse. I don't understand this little velvet wonder... perfect litterbox habits, nice manners, yet he likes to pull up carpet. He has a few designated spots for carpet-pulling. I'm thinking about buying a huge rug for the middle of my room and putting straw mats or placemats over the smaller spots which are mostly under my chair and in one corner of the room. He'll probably just find a new spot to start, but at least I can contain the mess a little. There is now a little 2" hole where he pulled up ALL the carpet, right in the middle of my room. :grumpy:
So he hasn't been allowed out while I'm not home as of yesterday. I'm scared he'll pull it all up!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 3, 2008)

Bo's a carpet freak too! He's bad about peeing on it as well. We have to keep him in the room with hardwood and I got him a rug he can play on in there...

I think they get bored or something?


----------



## RexyRex (Nov 3, 2008)

Ugh...I feel your pain, Alaska is a HUGE carpet puller :grumpy:

I bought a cheap 5x7 area rug and put a NIC barrier around it for Alaska and Gixxer to play in, she pulls those fibers too but I figure $20.00 every 6 months or so is better than her destroying the carpet in my loft!


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm considering buying an expen to put around his cage for when I'm not home to police him, but it makes me sad because he does so well with everything else  We'll see. 
On a happier note, it was very warm outside today (Considering it's NOVEMBER!), so I decided to take Flynn outside. It was his first time on his harness and leash, because it was always too big for him before (it's a small dog harness).





Crunchy leaves = delicious bunny snack.





What's that?





Digging and foraging like a wild rabbit!










He loooved the dandilion leaves!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 5, 2008)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> Thankyou for all the compliments... Should I start locking my doors at night?


I would if I were you, I've been scanning in on where you live...


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 6, 2008)

Flynn finally has a NIC cage!
I couldn't stand looking at everyone's wonderful cages here on RO and other places and feeling guilty. Flynn has immaculate litterbox skills, but he's been destroying my carpet lately, so I haven't been able to let him loose in my room when I'm not home (like I had originally planned). So, I decided to make him a NIC cage last night!





Old 36"x24" dog crate. All of the towels around it are to keep him from pulling the carpet. it looked very cluttered and I felt terrible leaving him in there when I was at class/work.





Supplies! Zip-ties and 3 boxes of grids from Target (on sale-$14.99 each). Fleece from Jo-Ann Fabrics.





Cleared out before construction. Look at all that empty space!





Finished product. 4x2 (56"x28") with a loft.





With doors open.





With just the top door open. (It hinges and swings up onto the roof)





Left side.





Right side.





Loft. (Every bachelor's gotta have one!) 





Cute clips to keep the doors shut.

I love the new cage- he has so much room- enough to binky, even! It also looks much nicer in my room and the loft utilizes the height better. I used all 200 zip-ties (a little paranoid?) and actually ran out on the roof and doors, so I used paper clips (bent around the bars) to help secure it. It's pretty sturdy, but some parts of the top only have two or three zip-ties and I would like to buy more soon to make sure it's super-stable. I also didn't think about the fact that Flynn's ENTIRE HEAD can fit through the large grids. It's not a problem for the back or the side next to the wall, but he kept sticking his head through the roof above the loft, so I put the smaller grids on top for now. I'm just too lazy to take apart the entire roof and replace those three grids. Plus, I'm out of zip-ties so I can't.
I still need to get some linoleum or something to put under it- right now it's just a double layer of polyester fleece in some spots, although there is another double-layer and a rug covering most. He's excellent with his litterbox so I'm not TOO worried, but I'd hate for him to have an accident and ruin the carpet. There is a grid in each corner to help stabilize the cage and to keep him from digging up the fleece, by the way.


----------



## RexyRex (Nov 6, 2008)

Great cage! I love the cute clips you bought. I actually love the whole look of your cage with how bright it is. 

I noticed on Flynn's pics when he was outside, he has the EXACT same cowlick on the top of his head as Gixxer does, wonder if it's a MR thing?


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 7, 2008)

Flynn's had his ever since his molt :?


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 9, 2008)

An exciting new update.
As many of you know, I've been wanting to get a friend for Flynn for awhile now.
I received permission to get another rabbit about a week ago, but the main stipulation was that Kate, my housemate with rabbit allergies, had to agree. After a long talk, Kate and I agreed that Flynn did indeed need a friend to snuggle with while I'm not home. We also agreed that it would only be fair to get another rex because neither of us are allergic to rex fur.
At first, I was dissapointed- I was really leaning towards getting a lop or a lionhead. Then, I discovered something- a new breed called the Velveteen Lop. 


New breed (on its way to being accepted in ARBA)
Miniature (6 lb.) versions of english lops
Rex Fur
Curious puppy personality
I found a breeder in Michigan who is a little less than 1 1/2 hours away- still a bit of a drive, but at least it's only a 3 hour round trip instead of 6 or 7. She is very nice and was happy to answer all of my questions about the bred. She also sent me various pictures of her velveteens snuggling with her children and new owners. She confirmed what I'd already suspected- velveteens have the personality that I'm looking for.
She had a litter born on October first, and I reserved a broken blue doe. I told her I'm still looking in shelters, but she assured me that this little girl would be on hold for me either way.
She will be ready to come home on November 25th, when she's eight and a half weeks old!
Here are some pictures of her. Not the best quality, but isn't she pretty?
She will be TWICE Flynn's size (or more). Last time I checked, he only weighed a little over 2 1/2 pounds.


----------



## ADEE (Nov 9, 2008)

I dont know how i missed this blog but OMG what a beautiful flynn!!! I love your intro too... Abbie was born June 1st also. I love the velveteen lop, I swear our next bun is going to be a REX, you have me totally convinced! Yours is beautiful


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 9, 2008)

Thankyou  Flynn's head is getting bigger by the second, lol.
I just love rexies... such soft velvety fur and no hair everywhere to pick up! Although, forewarning: their hair is very airborne. Get an air filter before you get a rex 
My air filter is two inches in front of Flynn's cage :biggrin2:


----------



## delusional (Nov 9, 2008)

I love that little Flynn! He's grown into such a handsome boy!

And that velveteen lop is just beautiful!

I feel so lucky to have virtually no allergies to anything. The only thing I'm allergic to is Elastoplast brand plasters (band-aids for you American folk.. ), and even that is only mild. So I don't really notice fur floating around. Not until I go to dust anyway and there's a thick layer of fur over everything!


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 10, 2008)

Flynn and I had a rare and unexpected snuggle moment today. He was being especially smooshy... he kept smooshing himself into the carpet for pets. So, I decided to take advantage of the moment by wrapping him in a bunny burrito and clipping his nails (THEY WERE SO LONG!).
After I restrained him on his back to reach those back tootsies, I let him sit in my lap for the front ones. Surprisingly, he snuggled up to me and demanded pets for a few quiet moments, even after he knew he was free to go. It was nice 




















Also, my new bunny comes home in only 15 days! :biggrin2:
My housemates and I are very excited!
The names I'm leaning towards for her (you can see her a little further up the page) are:
Olivia
Pollyanna (Polly or Anna for short)
Liesl (Lee-sull, like in The Sound of Music)
Scout
Luciana (Lucy for short)
Alice
Madeline
Maisey
Suggestions welcome :biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 11, 2008)

Flynn is gorgeous! May I have him?:inlove:


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 12, 2008)

I was checking out your blog and I just have to say: Wow! Flynn is simply gorgeous!!!! What a handsome bun you have :biggrin2:. His cage is so nice, it looks like a palace! I love all the pretty colors and hanging toys, I gotta get my buns some of those cool toys!  *plans to storm Target asap* hehe.

I just built a NIC cage for Max for the same reasons. I felt bad that his cage wasn't bigger and more spacious especially compared to the many lovely ones on here. So I finally dove in. He's much happier now.


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 12, 2008)

If you don't mind me asking, what did Max live in before?
The one way I can REALLY tell that Flynn likes his new cage so much better is that he'll nap inside the cage when he's tuckered out- he never used to do that. He would always stuff himself into some impossible nook or cranny. Now, he's content to sleep on his blankets and towels 
Also, he seems to like to be petted much more since the new cage. 
What is little Minnie-May living in? I'm dreading putting the new girl in a little cage, but then again, it will probably make littertraining easier.
PS- you can find lots of hanging toys from Petco, Petsmart, and DrsFosterSmith online  and usually you get good deals on shipping


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 13, 2008)

So, why is it that we all tend to get fleecey baby blankets for our bunnies? LOL! 

I love Flynn.... he's just so sweet! :hearts:


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 13, 2008)

Max was in a cage that was smaller than his new NIC cage (which is 3 squares long by 1 square high by 2 squares wide). He has free run in our kitchen while we're home, so he usually only spent nights in this cage. Since moving to his new cage, he has more run-around room and purrs while he's laying down inside (vibrating ears ). Oddly, this is the first cage (he's had 3 total) that he's acted territorial about.. not sure what's up with that. 

I made Minnie her own NIC cage, but was so busy trying to get it put together, I didn't think about putting the larger square panels on the bottom.. so surprise surprise, Minnie is so little, she found a way to cram her little body out through the bigger squares to freedom.. lol. Now she's in Max's old old cage.. I'll have to take a picture of it. It's elevated on wheels so she's not ground level, but plenty big enough for her right now since she's still being litter box trained. I'm no expert, but in my experience it is MUCH easier to litter box train them when they're in a smaller area.. then increase their cage size once they get it down regularly (at which point I'll have to bite the bullet and begrudgingly rebuild her NIC cage, free of the big square panels ). I'll take a pic of their cages and post them tomorrow . 

I've noticed the fleecy love with Max too. My mom once has this old pair of fleece fuzzy pj bottoms that she was giving to good will.. Max found them and just loved them, lol. They were his favorite blankie so far. Might have to scour the good wlls for another pair!

Oh! I forgot to mention, another way I can tell Max is happier with his new cage is because he willingly will run into it for bathroom time or munchies.. it's only a few feet outside our kitchen entry way. With his old cage he would never willingly run back into it like this.


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 13, 2008)

Bo B Bunny wrote:


> So, why is it that we all tend to get fleecey baby blankets for our bunnies? LOL!
> 
> I love Flynn.... he's just so sweet! :hearts:


Thankyou!  He is my little handsome sweetheart, and he knows it.
I think we all just like spoiling them. Since I don't have any children (and certainly could NOT since I'm still in college), I tend to view him as my baby, and I think my boyfriend thinks it's ridiculous. Oh well.

Raspberry82- I'm glad someone else agrees. I wish I could leave Flynn out all day (I did for a little while), but he started pulling up the carpet and since my house is a rental, that is NOT good. I also don't want him ingesting any fibers! I'm still trying to figure out what to do... I would like to get a large area rug and give him a pen for when I'm not home. He still gets free-run whne I'm home, so at least 3-6 hours everyday/night. I'm usually home from work late and up late, so he's become a night owl 
The cage I ordered for my new baby is 40"x22", so although this is still on th small size (and I have to keep in mind that she will be bigger than Flynn, probably) it still gives her room while littertraining and bonding is in progress. I'd love to see your cages! Take pictures


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah I know exactly what you mean. I wanted to give Max more run time, too but we have a 2brm condo with ALL white carpeting except in our bath and kitchen. Max LOVED to pull up carpet when he was younger (he never does now thank god) so I decided to get him used to linoleum so our kitchen could be his free run room. It's easier to bunny-proof and clean than carpeted rooms. It made him nervous walking on linoleum for the first two weeks, but after that he figured out how to run around on it without slipping, even when he makes big jumps off of our kitchen chairs!  When we couldn't supervise him, we simply blocked off the kitchen entry way with a tall plastic baby gate. 

I only moved him into the kitchen after he was litter box trained and stopped chewing on no no things like wall boards (carpet was always his fav, never really wood or walls like some, phew). We just have to make sure all our lower cubbards are shut before we leave him in the kitchen unsupervised. Especially the cubbard doors leading to under your sink where there are nice chewy water hoses!  If he's staying in there for a quick trip (1-2 days) we move his litter box into the kitchen with his blankies, toys, pillows, etc. 

Some on here say to never put your bun on linoleum because it is too scary, but it really depends on the bunny. Max runs and plays and jumps on it now like it is completely normal.. never scares him and he knows how to play and run on it safely.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 14, 2008)

Buying a cheap rug is a good idea too. I've done this for under Max's cage to protect our flooring/carpet. Big Lots sell cheap big rugs for about $20. Eventually Max completely lost interest in carpet, but yeah, he was a little carpet destructo before then, hence the kithen relocation, lol.


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 14, 2008)

Hmmm.
Well, hopefully Flynn loses interest someday, too! 
I wish I could move Flynn out of my room (the entire first floor has wooden floors so he could have a LOT of room to roam once bunnyproofed), but since I have 3 housemates, he has to stay in my bedroom. 
You're so lucky to have freedom to put Max where you want him!


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 14, 2008)

Seriously if I didn't live halfway around the world from you I would be stalking your house then sneaking in and getting that Flynn! He's so freaking adorable and yummy, I love rex's but I havn't seen one less the 5hrs each way from me. Those pictures are fantastic by the way, I love the window licking one


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, I am :?. Maybe you could convince your housemates to let you use a baby gate in one of the rooms with wood flooring sometimes. It's actually a lot of fun having a bunny hanging out with you in the kitchen while you cook, do dishes, eat, etc. They love interacting with everyone. I'm really really glad my bf doesn't mind all the bunny messiness, some would mind a lot . 

Max has had his unusual locations at times when he was staying at a friend's or my mom's house while we were out of town. Once even in a spare bathroom, lol.


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 15, 2008)

More Flynn pictures!
I don't know if it has to do with the weather, the new cage, or just reaching sexual maturity, but Flynn is suddenly much calmer and affectionate. While he never had time for pets before, he will now smoosh down in a pancake into the carpet and stay that way as long as I want to pet him. He also doesn't struggle much if I want to lift him and carry him somewhere, such as to visit a housemate or to play on the bed, etc. 
He's also content to nap/lounge in his cage now, even when I'm sitting nearby and the cage doors are open. (he NEVER would have done that before!)
What a good boy. 





Let me out?






Where are we going now?





Oh, the couch.





Not now, mom. No more pictures. I have to adjust this blanket just how I like it. It's mine now.





Perfect. 





That's right... keep petting me all day.





Forced to snuggle with my mom. [sigh]










Who is this strange person holding me? (My housemate, Michelle)- shows how small he is. Fully grown and less than 3lbs!





Back where I belong again. And content to stretch out and relax, even though the door is open.


----------



## delusional (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh no, his man-bits are on show! 

He is such a cutie! And loooookit those feeeets. :biggrin2:
Can't wait until you get your new little girl. Any closer to thinking of a name or are you going to wait until you meet her to finalise?


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 15, 2008)

delusional wrote:


> Oh no, his man-bits are on show!
> 
> He is such a cutie! And loooookit those feeeets. :biggrin2:
> Can't wait until you get your new little girl. Any closer to thinking of a name or are you going to wait until you meet her to finalise?



Those man-bits are getting snipped hopefully within the week. 
I absolutely can NOT wait until the new girl comes home. I keep looking at her cage, all set up above Flynn's, and wishing she were IN THERE already 
I'm still surfing around for names/trying to make up my mind. I think it's just one of those things where I won't know until I meet her. Although I did find a new one that I like, Zuri, it means beautiful in swahili  Flynn and Zuri sounds nice together.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 16, 2008)

Awwwwww!! These pictures are SO adorable, omg! Flynn really is such a handsome devil, I don't know how your new girl bunny will manage resisting his charms :biggrin2:. 

I really like Zuri, that's a great name and so unsual too.


----------



## LadyBug (Nov 17, 2008)

awww! he's gotten so big(well, kinda....)!

names for the girl, i like Madeline, Zuri, Olivia, Liesl and i think Skye/Skylar/Skyler would be cute too and sound great with Flynn
ETA: check out this web site, it's a great resource:biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 19, 2008)

How about a better pic of you Flynn, with no bits showing, lol.






So beautiful!:inlove:


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 20, 2008)

I've been terribly sick  So this blog has been a bit neglected.
Flynn goes to see Dr.Bennett on Monday for a check-up and to set his neuter date. Also, *Zuri* (finally decided on a name) comes home on TUESDAY.  Her cage is all set up and waiting, I can't wait to pick her up!

Flynn has been working on his disapproving look:





I disapprove of these mismatched socks on my doorstep.





Excuse me? I'm TRYING to sleep.





Don't zoom that in. I mean it.





Doh! Why can't you listen??





And a sweet picture for the heck of it :inlove:
Don't let his tough face fool you, he's been a real lovebug lately. I hope that doesn't change after his neuter.


----------



## delusional (Nov 20, 2008)

Zuri is a really cute name - it suits her! 

I demand pictures of her cage! Your cages are always so bright and colourful.. I take inspiration from them.


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm actually at the library right now waiting for my shift to start. 
But I'll be sure to take some tonight.
Her cage is really quite boring, unfortunately  And small. It was the largest plastic-bottomed cage I could order online, at 40"x24". (sigh). But it will only be until she is littertrained, then I hope to either build her a NIC on top of Flynn's or (hopefully) bond them after Flynn's neuter has healed.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 21, 2008)

*Jess_sully wrote: *


> I'm actually at the library right now waiting for my shift to start.
> But I'll be sure to take some tonight.
> Her cage is really quite boring, unfortunately



You'd better or I should beon your watch list of possible Bun Snatchers:run:.






Snatch!:yahoo:

AND...

I'm a Model, pose...






Done snatched!:sofa:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 21, 2008)

How long till the princess gets home?


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 25, 2008)

JadeIcing wrote:


> How long till the princess gets home?


We are picking Zuri up tomorrow afternoon :biggrin2:
It takes 1 1/2 hours to get there, but I only have two hours after my last class tomorrow before our arranged meeting time, so I hope the roads aren't too rough. We had our first real snow of the year today!
Zuri's cage is on top of Flynn's NIC, because I don't want him to be able to harass her through the cage bars when he's out of his condo.It makes a big shadow over his loft, and he has seemed rather irked about it, so I decided ot let him explore her cage. Well, I had completely forgotten about these peppermint dog bones that came as a free sample with some of Zuri's supplies (ordered online at PetSmart). He was quick to find them and LOVED it.
Strange? I had to snap a few pictures!





Delicious.





I'll take that!





What? No more? Give it back!















Flynn's face when my boyfriend, Eric, walked into my room. They have a love/hate relationship. Both aren't too sure about eachother...










 But Flynn does like to torment Eric by jumping on and off his lap without allowing time for pets. Eric solved that problem by using the bone. I swear, he would eat it all day! 
(Since I'm not sure how healthy these are for rabbits, we took it away before he could eat very much)


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 25, 2008)

Flynn is too cute! One of my fav pics of him...





He is one of thee most gorgeous I've ever seen!:inlove:

Too Cute!Haha! Tell Millie let's go, Flynn!:biggrin2:


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 26, 2008)

Zuri is here!
:biggrin2:
Eight weeks old today, and already more laid-back than Flynn. Such a little doll. There are more pictures from her first day home (yesterday) on the main forum.




Relaxing in her cage, using her blanket as a pillow.





A disgruntled Zuri, snapped to attention by the camera's flash.





Decided to let Zuri out to run for awhile in my room. She was full of baby bunny binkies and very well behaved. Flynn, on the other hand, refused to take his eyes off her.





Saying hello. Flynn was actually very calm and even presented his forehead for grooming 






I desperately need to clean Zuri's feet and bottom- both are stained yellow and caked with dried poo. I just don't want to stress her out!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 26, 2008)

She is absolutely gorgeous! Flynn is stunning, as well.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 28, 2008)

:shock:Want. Want. Want.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 3, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :shock:Want. Want. Want.










Please ship her to me and wrap her up when she gets here and top her with red bow! Mine!:biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 3, 2008)

How is the cutest rex rabbit in the world doing today? I LOVE Flynn, honestly he's the prettiest boy rabbit I have ever seen.

This picture here is rabbit perfection:






The mouth, the ears, the flared nostrils, the little chubby chin, arrrgh! I want a Flynn for myself . And he's so tiny! Perfect!

Michelle


----------



## Michaela (Dec 3, 2008)

Zuri is beautiful! :hearts Congratulations! What a stunning couple they will be if they bond.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 4, 2008)

Flynn and Zuri make me want more bunnies! They're gorgeous. How does Zuri's fur feel compared to Flynn's? The pictures of Flynnie with the dog bone are too funny! Did you get the poop off Zuri's feet yet?


----------



## Jess_sully (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello, everybody, WE ARE ALIVE! I can't believe how long it has been since I last logged onto RO. I missed everyone very much :] Since many of you may be wondering where we disappeared to, I'll give you the short version of the story. This last semester, I continued to be a busy little bee, taking 18 college credits, working two jobs, volunteering, and trying to please a very demanding boyfriend. Well, you can only go on adrenaline and minimal sleep for so long- I was bound to crash. In addition, throughout this school year, I sank into a deep depression (convinced that my boyfriend was going to break up with me), and I began flirting with death via the eating disorder that I've had for almost 8 years now. In April, I ended up in the hospital, and was quickly transferred to an inpatient eating disorder program. I resided there for three weeks, and although it was tough, I met a wonderful group of girls and (for the first time in my life) began to rediscover myself, who I really was, ASIDE from my eating disorder. I realized that I cannot be perfect.
I am now living at home in northern michigan at my parents lovely new house, where I have three little brothers who love me, a vineyard and apple orchard to read and write in, a pond in which I can stare at my reflection in the water and really contemplate life. I have made a complete 360 and although I have a long road ahead of me, I am well on my way to recovery. 
I have decided not to continue at Aquinas, the college I attended for the last two years. Instead, I am finishing up a few classes this fall and then moving out west to begin a veterinary technician program. Animals are my passion, and I have decided to persue my childhood dream.
I also realized that my relationship with Eric (my ex-boyfriend) was very unhealthy, and we broke up awhile ago. I am currently dating my highschool sweetheart again- we dated for three years in highschool, but when he left for the army (basic training), and I left for college, we drifted apart. Now we are happily back together. He spent over 13 months in Iraq and is now stationed in Colorado Springs. This September, he leaves for training in Arizona to be a UAV army pilot, and this December we will both be moving out to Las Vegas, where he will be flying out of for the next five years. I start my Veterinary Technician program in fall of 2010, at the College of Southern Nevada.
Alright, enough about me.
BUNNY UPDATE:
During my hospital stay, Flynn and Zuri were taken care of by my roommates. Unfortunately, my parents (who are NOT animal lovers) did not allow me to have both bunnies. So, Zuri is currently still at my house in Grand Rapids, and I am in the process of trying to find her a new home (or, perhaps, a TEMPORARY home). She is a [WONDERFUL] rabbit- very sweet, outgoing, and affectionate. Unfortunately, she still does not use her litterbox.
Flynn has been here in Gaylord with me for a few weeks now. Unfortunately, my parents will not allow him to be inside, so we bought him a nice outdoor hutch (which should be arriving soon), and he will be residing out on the porch that wraps around the second floor of our house. I hate to have him out there, but I have been giving him plenty of attention and taking him out often for exercise. The boys, too, have grown quite fond of him and take him out a lot for pets, exercise, and love. Flynn will be coming with me to Las Vegas in December, where he will become a spoiled housebunny again.
He turned one year old this month, on June 1st.
And now for some recent pictures!


----------



## Becca (Jun 17, 2009)

Welcome back!!
I'm so happy your feeling more comfortable in yourself now and are happy with your life at the moment!
Thats so sweet about you and your high school sweetheart!

:hearts:
Those pictures are gorgeous!

Glad your back!

[hugs]

x


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 17, 2009)

Welcome back, thanks for the update on yourself and Flynn. I am gladyour doing so much better and things are on the rise for you.

Well I expect to see Flynn doing a Elvis impersonation in January!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice to have you back 

I'm so pleased that things are working out for you. It sounds as though you are so much happier now.

And look at Flynn!!! Those pictures are lovely. I hope that things turn out OK for Zuri. Would you try and get her back and take her to Vegas with you?

Jan


----------



## Numbat (Jun 18, 2009)

Awh Flynn is such a sweetie! What a gorgeous little red bunny! 

:welcome2


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jun 18, 2009)

[align=center]Flynn is GORGEOUS! :shock:

I _have_ to get a red bunny now. 
His fur looks so soft. :bunnyheart
[/align]


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 18, 2009)

your bunnys are so pretty, and ill admit Flynn is one of the few rexes ive ever liked the looks of  hes very beautiful


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 19, 2009)

Flynn is one of my favorite rexes. I'm glad you're back and feeling more yourself. Congratulations on your progress! I promise to continue posting black rexy Poe photos if you keep posting red rexy Flynn photos


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 19, 2009)

So glad to see you back! Huge hugs to you. Life has its ups and downs, and sometimes we need a big boost to get back on the upswing! Thanks for telling your story too. I've struggled with depression in the past, and I have a hard time telling people I know about it. Just recently I've been in a downswing and I've gone back to the therapist. I find that bunnies are a great mood lifter. They give me some self-worth, since I know I can make them so happy they jump for joy (binkies). I'm so glad you can keep Flynn at least, and are pursuing what you really want to do. Sometimes I wonder if I should just scrap my degree and go get a vet degree myself. Anyway, good to see you back, and I love those beautiful pictures of Flynn!! He looks so great on the green grass!


----------

